# which sikaflex



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

window on roof above cab is leaking, i need to remove window and reseal/ stick down which no sikaflex would be best ?


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Non settting mastic would be better for a skylight
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...t_30328/19mm_mastic_sealing_strip_-_grey.aspx

martin


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sikaflex would stick well but a devil to get off if you need to replace/repair in the future.

Non setting mastic better, either roll or tube.

Paul.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

its not got any screw fixings at all , its just the sealant that holds it down, like the one in this pic


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, looking at that picture, whatever sealant was used before was no good because that entire building has slipped off the roof of the MH. :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Go to Sikaflex website or telephone them and explain the problem.

Also tell them under what temperature range you intend to use it, as they have similar products designed for same functions but different temperature ranges.

Geoff


----------

